# Dew Claw Growing Back???



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

This morning I discovered that Poppy has a front dew claw growing back. Nail peeking out of the skin and I can feel the rest of the toe structure under the skin.

Anyone else ever have this happen?

I guess I will talk to our vet about this when we see him next time. It doesn't seem infected or anything.

I also think the tip of her tail will need some work. It seems like the bone is coming out from the skin on the tip. Like the bone grew faster than the skin covering it. It sticks out about 3/8 of an inch. She sometimes spins to catch her tail but doesn't chew at it or fuss with it. It is not inflamed or looking angry, just strange looking with the little round bony tip showing.

If these need to be resolved surgically I will do it after her 1 yr birthday when I can have the spay surgery done at the same time.

I have petplan insurance so can do it all at once and have only one deductible and just pay for the spay at the same time. That way the anesthesia and bloodwork etc will all be covered due to the tail and nail issues.......SIGH!

VQ


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone else had either of these issues, dew claw regrowing, bone sticking out of tail?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't had either of those problems, but I have heard of dew claws regrowing. When is the next vet visit, I don't think I would too long to have her tail looked at. I would worry about infection.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have not had either issue but I have heard of several instances of removed dewclaws growing back. I would not wait to have either of them addressed until you plan to spay at around a year. If the dewclaw is growing back, the cartilage and nail will only get more developed if you wait as it grows along with Poppy as she develops and surgery will then be more involved. As to the tail, I would also have it addressed sooner than later. If there actually is bone growing out from/beyond what should be the closed dock on the tail I would want it looked at very quickly as well. I seem to remember Poppy "fell into your lap" from a respected breeder at a perfect time when you were mourning the loss of your last girl Iris. Have you spoken to your current breeder about these issues - I think you should and I think she/he would want to know....


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I agree with getting it checked out right away and with contacting the breeder. I don't think these things should happened if the dog was properly docked and dewclaws removed (which from what I hear is from not removing the whole dewclaw).


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Since these are recent discoveries and the vet was closed over the weekend and today, I will be calling him tomorrow. I thought about this today and will call Betty, the breeder, after I visit with our Vet. I am more annoyed on Poppy's behalf that we have to deal with these issues than I am with Betty. She has been breeding since 1973 and is very reputable. She just needs to know what is happening.

Having had an adult beagle many years ago, who tore a front dewclaw and had both front ones removed I remember what an awful surgery it was for her. Her recovery was very painful and she had very large scars.

I was just so shocked to feel this dew claw nail sticking out of her leg.
A friend with 2 spoos had a similar tail situation a few years ago. It was easily repaired.

Thank goodness for insurance!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Our weimaraner April had a dew claw grow back. We had it removed when she was spayed. To tell you the truth, I don't think she noticed. April was sore from her surgery, rested a few days, and then went running around like a crazy pup, oblivious to any pain. It was a while ago, but I remember it was a lot less of an issue than I feared.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope if the vet opts for surgery, it can be done when she's spayed. Keeping a young SPOO quiet is such a trial. Yay, insurance!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry you and Poppy have to deal with this--a double whammy  Maizie and Frosty are my only dogs who had their dewclaws removed shortly after birth, so I've never had this experience. I hope the course of action will be the least painful for Poppy as possible. And yes, thank goodness for insurance!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never had issues with dewclaws, but purchased an Aussie with the odd tail dock. It looked like bone sticking out, but it was actually scar tissue from the skin being too tight. There's an art to a proper docking and looked as if, in Trinket's case, the vet didn't allow enough leftover skin to cover the end. As she grew, the scar tissue did, too. It looked terrible (show dog) but Aussies aren't left enough tail to safely correct the problem she had. 
I hope your vet is able to fix Poppy's tail and claw quickly for you.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

VQ I was told to watch for a tiny piece of bone on the tip of Dolly's tail, it never appeared that I noticed but did on a couple of her siblings. I was told to leave it alone, it would fall off eventually and was caused by improper docking. I would definitely have taken her to the vet for a second opinion though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a dewclaw grow back on a puppy I whelped. I noticed the claw had regrown when the puppies were several weeks old. She ended up being my pick show puppy and she still has her dew claw. I believe her co-owner is going to have the dew claw removed once her show career is over because she will be doing a variety of performance events, including hunt training, and the dew claw could lead to injury.

As far as the bone sticking out of the tail, I've heard that that is a very common issue. I know that at least one of my mentors has experienced it over the years and now cuts a flap of skin to fold over the area where the tail is docked to try and minimize the issue.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for all your comments. We have an appointment in a few days with "Santa Vet", as we call him until after Christmas.?

Will let you all know what his recommendations are. I suspect that the tail will have to be fixed so it is covered with skin and that the dew claw will have to be removed again.....question is when.

VQ


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Let us know what he says, I'll be very interested in his opinion on the tail. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I will let you know what we find out at the vet next week.

In the mean time we are having fun, NOT, with coat change. Not too horrible yet.........

VQ


----------

